

Zero Indent Coding Style - moduliq
http://moduliq.org/documentation/moduliq_zero_indent_coding_style.html

======
DanielStraight
I can _kinda_ see their point for HTML and CSS. At least I could understand
how someone would feel that way. For code though, this is a terrible idea. The
point of indentation isn't just to show where a block begins and ends. It's to
show depth and overall structure. Without indentation, seeing which "if" an
"else" or "else if" goes with is a serious pain.

------
prodigal_erik

      end of sentence
      </a>.
    

That's amazing. _Every_ browser I use still has an incompetently maintained
parser, even thirteen years after [http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-
html40-971218/appendix/notes.html#h...](http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-
html40-971218/appendix/notes.html#h-B.3.1) was first written to explain this
detail of SGML in smaller words.

And yeah, one tag per line with no indentation has always been a common style
in SGML, and doing that cleanly is why newlines are specified that way.

------
wladimir
They offer two extremes: use a huge identation or none at all.

Why not go for the intermediate solution? 2 spaces of indentation. IMO, that's
most easy on the eyes, at least for things like HTML. You can still see the
levels, but it doesn't walk off your screen.

With C, Python, etc you can just as well use 4 or more spaces, if your
indentation goes to deep you should consider moving the inner code to a
function...

------
sr3d
This can't be serious! Seriously, anyone who writes code without proper
indentation should consider another job in a different field.

------
crpatino
You should try Zero-Line-Breaks Style. A 64 kilobytes long one-liner would
provide appropriate insight into this idea.

